# Heat Mat, how to insulate?



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm making a rack out of an old cupboard, and I want to put a heat mat at each level. But, how do I insulate it? I know that professional racks use a sort of metal plating, so I'm wondering if aluminium foil would do the same job? Has anyone else tried this? I need something to insulate it without adding any thickness to the heatmat


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

aluminium foil might reflect radiant heat. Polystyrene might help with conduction. so use both.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't have polystyrene that's thin enough. It has to be paper thin


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

I read on a post somewere that tin foil should not be used as it can cause over heating and is a fire risk,I don't know if this is true but worth thinking about.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

ladybird said:


> I don't have polystyrene that's thin enough. It has to be paper thin


you can get it from homebase or most places like that, its like £5 for a huge roll, I had some left over from when I set up my fish tank, but have managed to use it all up now lol, works well though, directs the heat one way:2thumb:


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Paper-thin polystyrene sheets from homebase? Cool, I'll have to go and get some of that


----------



## firefighteralex (Feb 8, 2008)

I use radiator backing sheets. You can get it from screwfix. Its metal/foil one side and polystirine on the other. I tape my mats to it and stick to the wall and it works fine.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2007)

linda60 said:


> I read on a post somewere that tin foil should not be used as it can cause over heating and is a fire risk,I don't know if this is true but worth thinking about.


I agree... insulating a heat mat can be very dangerous unless you are using a thermostat with it. They can get VERY hot!

Most manufacturers recommend leaving 10mm air gap between the mat and the vivarium.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

> I read on a post somewere that tin foil should not be used as it can cause over heating and is a fire risk,I don't know if this is true but worth thinking about.


You should not use foil or any metalic surface to insulate a heatmat or heat cable, it can cause hot spots which with a glass viv can crack the glass or with plastic vivs or tubs in a rack can cause the plastic to melt. Polystyrene is your best option, you can as already mentioned buy very thin polystyrene on a roll from DIY stores but your better off with something slightly thicker such as polystyrene ceiling tiles these are around 5mm thick and normally 30x30cm squares.


----------

